# Ladies, do you work outside the home?



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm curious how many women here have paying jobs outside the home, because I see an assumption here often that women are all SAHM's. And I see it over and over and over, as though there are hardly any married women who have paying jobs outside the home:

He works all day and then comes home to...
He brings home the paycheck so...
She sits at home all day while he works...
He meets her paycheck needs but she...

I honestly know few women who don't work outside the home, whether they have children or not. I grew up with immigrant parents, old school, old country, yet my mother worked her whole life including in the the old country. Same for my aunts.

Maybe it's because I live in a big city and have always had a paying job, but I am perplexed by this assumption that women are mostly SAHM's and don't have jobs. I am also frustrated at the assumption that men meet women's needs with a paycheck when I know so very many women who 1) have their own paychecks and don't need their husband's paycheck at all, and 2) would laugh to think that their husband's biggest and most important contribution to the marriage is money. 

I think that assumption sells both men and women short. I also think it is insulting to all the women who DO have jobs and contribute some, most or all of the funds to run the household - we exist too!

I'd be interested in your thoughts, and your jobs! I work for a global software company, and have spent years in consulting.


----------



## MesmerEyes (Dec 14, 2012)

I was a SAHM for up until about 6 months ago (for about 4 years).

I had a few WAH jobs but nothing that paid squat.

I did it because daycare would have killed us. 

I work now because we both HAVE to.

Also partly because I feel the need for having a job incase he does split so I can try and support myself and the kids.

I do customer service/admin assistant type jobs.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

The closest option for me was husband supports. Actually, he is not working, but fighting for disability. I am receiving disability.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

MesmerEyes said:


> I was a SAHM for up until about 6 months ago (for about 4 years).
> 
> I had a few WAH jobs but nothing that paid squat.
> 
> ...


A lot of people in my family have both hubby and wife working because they have to. My parents certainly did. 

I would think in today's economic climate that would be very common.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

We both have full time professional positions outside the home.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

My husband and I both have full time professional jobs outside the home.

My mom, aunties, grandmothers ..all were college educated and worked outside the home so that's the norm for me.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I had a successful career for 20 years then I had kids. My career isn't family friendly and daycare /work related expenses took so much of my pay that the stress wasn't worth it so I quit with my husbands blessing,


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> My husband and I both have full time professional jobs outside the home.
> 
> *My mom, aunties, grandmothers ..all were college educated and worked outside the home so that's the norm for me.*


That's pretty cool! I was the first in our family to go to college, so that's very impressive to me that your whole family of women were able to do so.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been a SAHM for 11 years now. I am not ever returning to work.

It was hubby's idea I stay at home to raise the children.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

norajane said:


> That's pretty cool! I was the first in our family to go to college, so that's very impressive to me that your whole family of women were able to do so.


It is cool. 
I think the men in my family have been ahead of the times. One grandmother was put through college by her husband (my grandfather). That was unheard of for that time (the 1940s).


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

It was tough for me to vote as more than one option on the poll is true for me. 

- I currently don't work, though I did in the past before my son. 

- I do plan on going back to work. I have tried to find part time work, but - thus far have not found any work where the pay would counteract the daycare costs. Thus - it is most likely I may wait until my son (almost three) is in preschool.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I've worked my entire life, but am now a student. My SO has no need to support me financially.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm a 'Domestic Engineer' and have been for 6 yrs (end of Feb). 

I was in banking 20 years prior to the above

I recently accepted a pt position (a few hours a week) doing the books for a non profit organization I've been volunteering at for the last 2 yrs.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I've been a SAHM for 11 years now. I am not ever returning to work.
> 
> It was hubby's idea I stay at home to raise the children.


Do you ever miss working?

I work with a lot of great people, and meet new people all the time, so I think I would miss that aspect of it.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> I've worked my entire life, but am now a student. My SO has no need to support me financially.


What are you studying?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I've always had a job and always been financially independent. Which is a good job as I was able to buy the ex out of the house and divorce him without any real dip in my lifestyle. I can't imagine having to rely on someone else for my security. I know it works for some but it wouldn't for me


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> I've always had a job and always been financially independent. Which is a good job as I was able to buy the ex out of the house and divorce him without any real dip in my lifestyle. *I can't imagine having to rely on someone else for my security.* I know it works for some but it wouldn't for me


That's kinda where I am with it. With unemployment, cheating, divorce, and other misfortunes being so prevalent, the idea of having to rely solely on someone else financially scares the crap out of me.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> I've always had a job and always been financially independent. Which is a good job as I was able to buy the ex out of the house and divorce him without any real dip in my lifestyle. I can't imagine having to rely on someone else for my security. I know it works for some but it wouldn't for me


:iagree:

I love my husband and hope never to be divorced from him, but if God forbid I had to, I could survive on my income.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

norajane said:


> I'm curious how many women here have paying jobs outside the home, because I see an assumption here often that women are all SAHM's. And I see it over and over and over, as though there are hardly any married women who have paying jobs outside the home:
> 
> He works all day and then comes home to...
> He brings home the paycheck so...
> ...


Its funny what we happen to see, as I often feel near every women IS working... I am a SAHM but I do have small side jobs that contribute about $200 a month (whoopie!)... and have worked other jobs over the years- always around his schedule...he didn't like it & would complain he wanted more time with me. 

When we married, I made more $$ than he did..... but when the 1st baby was ready to pop....I quit - he had excellent health benefits, and we were SAVERS ... had $$ for years in advance- if need be, we've never bought a car on credit... Only on our house & property over all these years. 

We didn't have family to babysit & we are both of the belief .. it's best for Mom to stay home... its what I wanted...and it's what he wanted...we've never wavered in this.... he has never complained I am lazy & a slacker, sitting at home eating bon bons (though I do waste too much time on forums...it's my addiction)...

And I am one frugal Mama - he earns it & lets me do all the bills, Cd's, whatever...I manage it.. and we've done amazingly well on his income -which is not College Educated. He did go to Computer school.. didn't get anything out of it though. 

In todays society...the way it is headed... I feel more kinship with an Amish Dutch woman ... I can not sit here & say I could support myself if my husband left me....though I believe I would pull up my bootstraps and find a way to overcome any obstacle .... but I'm not worried that is going to happen either...he is that beautiful faithful & loving of a man. He has never let me down in all these yrs..through 6 kids......

I can't control if he dies on me.. but we got that covered....Life Insurance....in such an event. It is only Society's new expectations on Women that make me feel like I don't measure up....but honestly, I wouldn't trade my lot in lofe for any career....Simple as it may be.


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

I work full time in a professional position (R.N. but work with a fair amount of autonomy). I make more money than my H does. He also has a full time profession.


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

I am also a sahm to 10 yr old triplet girls. Husband makes good salary so there is no need for me to go out and work. 
I do volunteer work for the ambulance, which supply all my training and education for free.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I work outside the home when it pleases me. That is, I take project work where I need to work on site or it's desirable to do so. I also go to school and prefer most of the time but not always to do my classes in person vs. independent study. I don't have a husband but I do have kids. This summer, I will work outside the home for one month straight on location, in a foreign country. Because it d*mn well pleases me. (My kids are excited for me and they're going to camp.)


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you for your post, SA.



SimplyAmorous said:


> Its funny what we happen to see, as I often feel near every women IS working...


Maybe that's what it boils down to! In real life, I see working women everywhere, yet on TAM, I see frequent generalizations that _assume _most women are solely supported by their husbands and take advantage. This is a board for troubled marriages, though, so maybe that's why it seems skewed to me. And maybe I'm the only one who sees it!


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Well and that if you are a SAHM, you are obviously lazy, have gained 50 lbs, and never have sex.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

I own a business (friends a partner), husbands freelance.
We work from home 3 days a week each so no childcare (couldn't leave our baby with strangers).


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I just went back to work last November after being a SAHM for the last 7 years. Its part time so I'm able to pickup the kids after school. I worked full time after the birth of our first two kids, then after the birth of our 3rd we decided that I should stay home. I was kind of scared to go back, like was I going to remember everything but it all came back to me.

Its kind of weird but back in October I was having a discussion with my husband that I should go back to work since the youngest was in 1st grade then about a week later I get two calls on the same day with job offers from two previous employers. I hadn't even put any feelers out yet. I went with the one closer to home, BTW.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

So, based on the poll results so far, we have a lot more working women than we do SAHM's here on TAM, which is what I see in real life, too. 

Maybe it's time we lay to rest the assumption that women don't contribute financially to their households and it's all on the men to provide for the family.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

norajane said:


> What are you studying?


Psychology, which I'm finding really fascinating


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

norajane said:


> So, based on the poll results so far, we have a lot more working women than we do SAHM's here on TAM, which is what I see in real life, too.
> 
> Maybe it's time we lay to rest the assumption that women don't contribute financially to their households and it's all on the men to provide for the family.


It's what I see in my real life too. The majority of women in my geographic area work outside the home at jobs that pay nearly the same or even more than what their husbands make. The cost of living is so high here that it's hard to get by on one income alone.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

norajane said:


> So, based on the poll results so far, we have a lot more working women than we do SAHM's here on TAM, which is what I see in real life, too.
> 
> Maybe it's time we lay to rest the assumption that women don't contribute financially to their households and it's all on the men to provide for the family.


My mother worked until she was over 70 and one of my sisters (late 60s) still runs her own business. I know very few women who don't contribute to the family coffers.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Psychology, which I'm finding really fascinating


I wish I had studied psychology! Maybe then I wouldn't have spent the last 20 years trying to figure myself out! I'm still learning...work in progress.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> My mother worked until she was over 70 and one of my sisters (late 60s) still runs her own business. I know very few women who don't contribute to the family coffers.


Wow, it takes a lot of energy to work that long. I hope I have as much energy at that age, even though I also hope to be spending it traveling and snorkeling on tropical islands instead of working.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> I actually recall reading in class that historically, the whole "SAHM" thing being the default is and always has been a myth, especially the version we kind of stereotype today. (1950's housewife, basically,) that women have always worked, and not until our national prosperity grew after WWII that middle class and slightly above were encouraged to stay at home.
> 
> Poor and middle class women throughout history always had jobs, even in the 50's. Minority women especially have been essential job holders in their households. Women always did something on the farm to keep it running. Always picked fruit, made canteens and did other things in hunter-gatherer and other primitive societies. Serf women worked alongside their husbands on their Lords acreage, made clothing and ran thread machines. They were laundresses, messengers, cooks, seamstresses etc.
> 
> Even in the house, women work. I don't know of many SAHM's who are literally sitting and eating bon-bons. Just not being compensated in the employer-employee sense as someone coming into clean your house and watch our kids would be compensated. Only the upper-uppers get the full luxury of being able to hand that work off as well.


SAHM/SAHD is a job, not in the sense that there's currency for every hour worked or have a boss, specific work clothes ect but that doesn't make being a SAHM/D any less of a job.

It irks me that some view SAHS as not working because no one would ever say a babysitter/cleaner/PA doesn't work, just become some do it for their own families instead of other families their not working, that makes no sense to me :scratchhead:


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> I actually recall reading in class that historically, the whole "SAHM" thing being the default is and always has been a myth, especially the version we kind of stereotype today. (1950's housewife, basically,) that women have always worked, and not until our national prosperity grew after WWII that middle class and slightly above were encouraged to stay at home.
> 
> Poor and middle class women throughout history always had jobs, even in the 50's. Minority women especially have been essential job holders in their households. Women always did something on the farm to keep it running. Always picked fruit, made canteens and did other things in hunter-gatherer and other primitive societies. Serf women worked alongside their husbands on their Lords acreage, made clothing and ran thread machines. They were laundresses, messengers, cooks, seamstresses etc.
> 
> Even in the house, women work. I don't know of many SAHM's who are literally sitting and eating bon-bons. Just not being compensated in the employer-employee sense as someone coming into clean your house and watch our kids would be compensated. Only the upper-uppers get the full luxury of being able to hand that work off as well.


:iagree:

Women have _always _been in the workforce (and running a household is no small task either). It's only in recent time that they've been able to get into fields that were traditionally reserved for men, but they've always worked. I wonder whether there were that many "stereotypical 1950's housewives" even in the 1950's. 

I'd venture that SAHM's today do more than in the 1950's. I don't think the 1950's moms were driving their kids around to sports practices and ballet lessons and whatnot after school. Go play in the street!


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

abitlost said:


> SAHM/SAHD is a job, not in the sense that there's currency for every hour worked or have a boss, specific work clothes ect but that doesn't make being a SAHM/D any less of a job.
> 
> It irks me that some view SAHS as not working because no one would ever say a babysitter/cleaner/PA doesn't work, just become some do it for their own families instead of other families their not working, that makes no sense to me :scratchhead:


Oh, it's work. It's just that a lot of people discount it as "work" because it's not paid, which leads to resentments if the couple starts experiencing relationships issues and a lot of hard feelings around divorce settlements. The SAH-parent helps make the family "work" even though they don't bring in a salary.


----------



## janefw (Jun 26, 2012)

norajane said:


> I'm curious how many women here have paying jobs outside the home, because I see an assumption here often that women are all SAHM's. And I see it over and over and over, as though there are hardly any married women who have paying jobs outside the home:
> 
> He works all day and then comes home to...
> He brings home the paycheck so...
> ...


I know what you mean. I read some of this stuff and I just shake my head. I don't know any women who just sit at home, eating bon bons, watching soap operas, etc, while her husbands sweats in the big outside world, bringing home the paycheck. Oh please. All of the woman that I know work outside the home, and many of them are professionals and work many hours in the corporate world. I work in the medical field, in the administrative rather than healthcare side, and as well as working full time, I am studying full time for a Psychology degree so that I can change careers. I know far more women like me, than the mythical soap opera watchers.

ETA: the woman I do know that stay at home - they are either raising families, home-schooling, or they are volunteering outside the home. They still 'work'.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

I used to work from home as a medical transcriptionist before went on disability. Now I am a traditional housewife. Hubby loves that I take care of the home and make homecooked meals. The other day he said our lives were "perfect like the Cleavers." If I ever had to return to work full time I fear our marriage would suffer. Now he is the center of my life. If I had a career hubby would be lower on my priority list.


----------



## DangerousCurves (Jul 18, 2012)

I worked (and was actually the breadwinner) up until about 10 years ago just after my last child. With 3 children now and no family support we decided together that it would be in the best interest of our family for me to stay home fulltime. I always wanted to be a sahm so I was fine with it, and hubby grew up with a sahm and wanted the same for our kids. Hubby also operates a part-time job from home that I contribute a lot of my time to help support. It's worked out very well for us.


----------



## DangerousCurves (Jul 18, 2012)

norajane said:


> Oh, it's work. It's just that a lot of people discount it as "work" because it's not paid, which leads to resentments if the couple starts experiencing relationships issues and a lot of hard feelings around divorce settlements. *The SAH-parent helps make the family "work" even though they don't bring in a salary*.


Exactly. My husband says I'm the "glue" that holds us all together.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

janefw said:


> I know what you mean. I read some of this stuff and I just shake my head. I don't know any women who just sit at home, eating bon bons, watching soap operas, etc, while her husbands sweats in the big outside world, bringing home the paycheck. Oh please. All of the woman that I know work outside the home, and many of them are professionals and work many hours in the corporate world. I work in the medical field, in the administrative rather than healthcare side, and as well as working full time, I am studying full time for a Psychology degree so that I can change careers. I know far more women like me, than the mythical soap opera watchers.
> 
> ETA: the woman I do know that stay at home - they are either raising families, home-schooling, or they are volunteering outside the home. They still 'work'.


I think the bon-bon eating housewife is a stereotype that needs to die. It seems to be far from the reality of most women.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

norajane said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Women have _always _been in the workforce (and running a household is no small task either). It's only in recent time that they've been able to get into fields that were traditionally reserved for men, but they've always worked. I wonder whether there were that many "stereotypical 1950's housewives" even in the 1950's.
> 
> I'd venture that SAHM's today do more than in the 1950's. I don't think the 1950's moms were driving their kids around to sports practices and ballet lessons and whatnot after school. Go play in the street!


But remember, laundry alone was often an all day job back then. Think dolly tubs and mangles!


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> But remember, laundry alone was often an all day job back then. Think dolly tubs and mangles!


Oh, gosh, you're right! When were modern washers and dryers invented?

And thanks for that picture! When my parents first moved to the U.S., we rented an apartment from an older couple who lived upstairs. She and my mom used an old wringer washer in the basement for a long, long time, and that was in the 70's.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

DangerousCurves said:


> Exactly. My husband says I'm the "glue" that holds us all together.


My husband tells me I am the "brains behind the outfit"... 

It is me who researches every family Vacation down to the detail... our Romantic Getaways....remodeling plans...I make every phone call to inquire/ get prices, searching for the best deals/ I used to coupon - do rebates -but got away from that (I got lazy here)..... write down the details.... pay every bill.... manages all the scheduling/ appointments & activities for 8 of us (7 now that oldest lives at College).... and it runs like a fine oiled machine for the most part. 

But really, I used to watch Soap Operas...I've never felt it was difficult to be a SAHM. I always felt it a "privilege"... 

Multi-tasking a joy.....this is why I find all this time to goof off on TAM during the day. I can't say I've ever felt stressed, and this way, I get it all done while he is at work... so when he hits the door...he can relax a little/ de-stress and we have our nights "Open" to whatever may come.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

norajane said:


> Oh, gosh, you're right! When were modern washers and dryers invented?
> 
> And thanks for that picture! When my parents first moved to the U.S., we rented an apartment from an older couple who lived upstairs. She and my mom used an old wringer washer in the basement for a long, long time, and that was in the 70's.


I think people started getting washing machines in the late 50s, but things would've been difficult after the war years, I should think. As for dryers, much later. Also, not everyone had fridges, let alone freezers, so cooking must've taken quite a bit of planning as well. No such thing as disposable diapers either... 

Circa 1950s:


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I work outside the home, 5 days a week, but our goal is for me to stay at home. 

I have worked or studied at university for the last 14 years, bar two years when my son was a baby and I was pregnant. 

I'm pretty tired now zzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

I feel that I have two jobs. SAHM and I am a partner in a business. I work about 25 hours at the store, and do everything a SAHM does. Yep, I'm tired, but I'm glad I work since this last year my H lost his job for 8 months. 

I do all the laundry, cooking, kid stuff, shopping, take care of all the house stuff. I don't pay the bills. H commutes an hour each way, so I don't have a choice.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

norajane said:


> Do you ever miss working?
> 
> I work with a lot of great people, and meet new people all the time, so I think I would miss that aspect of it.


Absolutely! 

I can't go back to work since I broke my neck and became disabled and housebound. At best I could apply for disability, but I haven't. I can walk very short distances, but I do need a wheelchair when out and about. Even then the pain escalates and I dread every moment.

I am grateful I CAN still walk(I'm very lucky to!). I have hobbies inside the home and I can ride my bike a few minutes a day. I can't tell you whether if I'd return to work or not if things were different. I really doubt it since we live so far out and we've managed fine on hubby's income.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Right now, I work part-time while I finish my degree(graduate this May!!) and my husband works full-time. I am pregnant with our first, and while we talked about me staying home for a while, I will probably go back to work after the baby is born because we need the income.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

norajane said:


> I think the bon-bon eating housewife is a stereotype that needs to die. It seems to be far from the reality of most women.



I totally agree. No Bon Bon eating here! Not only do I take care of the home; I also do: the yard (mow, weed eat, blow leaves, shovel snow, debris removal, etc), wash/detail vehicles (his too!), tackle small projects - last one was staining (2 coats) the floor of our 1000 sq. ft deck/covered porch, manage the money/pay the bills, take care of our VERY spoiled Golden Retriever (he even gets homemade doggie treats). Even with all this, I do Zumba 3 - 4 times a week to keep myself in shape. So yes, I do work!! I just don't get a pay check.....well if you ask my H, he'll say I get paid very well as he hasn't seen a paycheck in years!! Lol!

My motto: If hes' willing to go out and do what he does to provide for us, the least I can do is make sure his 'Honey Do' list is as short as possible. He's away from home 3 wks when working/then home for 3 wks. I do what I do so when he's home, we have as much time for US as possible!!!


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

I have always worked outside the home. I love the social aspect of it.

I found working part-time while raising my children was the best of both worlds. It made me a better Mother. Less stressed out.


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

I am on disability right now due to a back injury that I needed surgery for but I will be going back to work when I am healed.

Other than that I have had a job/career since I was 16 y.o. I would have loved to have stayed home with my daughter when she was little but that was not a possibility.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Both my industries (computers and medical) are professional jobs. One in home, one out of home. His is out of home and in home as well (one profession, he's a deejay). He only works 2 nights a week right now (off season) I am full time.


----------



## ComicBookLady (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm a SAHM but I also work at home (professional artist). So I guess I'm a Stay At Home Mom and Stay At Home Worker?


----------



## Enchanted (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a low paying part-time job (20 hours a week.) My anxiety and depression interfere with my ability to hold down employment.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

70%?!

Wow! I'm impressed =O


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

heavensangel said:


> I totally agree. No Bon Bon eating here! Not only do I take care of the home; I also do: the yard (mow, weed eat, blow leaves, shovel snow, debris removal, etc), wash/detail vehicles (his too!), tackle small projects - last one was staining (2 coats) the floor of our 1000 sq. ft deck/covered porch, manage the money/pay the bills, take care of our VERY spoiled Golden Retriever (he even gets homemade doggie treats). Even with all this, I do Zumba 3 - 4 times a week to keep myself in shape. So yes, I do work!! I just don't get a pay check.....well if you ask my H, he'll say I get paid very well as he hasn't seen a paycheck in years!! Lol!
> 
> My motto: If hes' willing to go out and do what he does to provide for us, the least I can do is make sure his 'Honey Do' list is as short as possible. He's away from home 3 wks when working/then home for 3 wks. I do what I do so when he's home, we have as much time for US as possible!!!


My husband prefers me staying home regardless of me being housebound and disabled. We had discussed this prior to me quitting and never expected me to go back to work. I also quit college and decided not to get my BS degree. If I had the ability to go back into college it would be in the culinary field vs meteorology. I never expected to become so dependent on someone, but I can't take back the past and the moment I broke my neck.

I use to do all the yard work. I'd mow by hand for 4 hours vs the riding lawn mower. I ran 36 miles a week and I took the kids everywhere with their friends. Not being able to run kills me inside as well as only holding my head up for an hour or two max at a time before resting.

At least I'm still able to keep the house clean, iron hubbys work clothes, homemade food/snacks on the table, care for the dogs/15 chickens, care for the children, tend to my hobbies and I can bike a few minutes a day. Hubby is really happy the way things are run around here. I'm grateful I'm able to do the things I can do. I'm always setting goals for myself and I work very hard to achieve them. Although, I do have my days where it's not going well. I often wonder why I was delt this chronic pain card at a young age.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2007)

I have worked since I was a teen.

First marriage stayed home a little when I had the kids.

I have built a very successful career over the years. 

I normally have a housekeeper, gardener


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I could not afford NOT to work...both financially and emotionally.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Emerald said:


> I have always worked outside the home. I love the social aspect of it.
> 
> I found working part-time while raising my children was the best of both worlds. It made me a better Mother. Less stressed out.


:iagree:

I can relate although I work full-time, but I get a lot of childcare support from family and friends. I feel less stressed when I work outside the home. It's nice to have a break from home. I like going somewhere where I can use my higher education, have adult conversations with people, and I'm not wearing my wife and mom hats. I'm Coffee Amore, employee (hopefully valued employee!) of a large well respected organization. I think it also lessens the burden on my husband because god forbid should something happen to him, we have another income to cover our monthly bills.


----------

